# Just When You Thought I Couldn't Go Any Lower - A Stinky Arrives !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I honestly think I got the 4 of the worst slingshots money can buy. These are made of some cheap wood and looks like they are finished by ? The edges are rough, the forks are of different sizes. They come with a faux leather pouch and crape bands. This may be a fun goof around sling to toss marbles all over the desert floor, or for kids with their first slingshot.

This also may be the perfect slingshot to get stolen ;-)










wll


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Why is it that when I shoot a slingshot like that I never get a frame hit and when I treat myself to an expensive slingshot it is a guaranteed frame hit with my first shot?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well of the 4 $2.00 slings I bought one had a knot in the fork .. and yes it broke .. I'm sending it back.

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Take a deep breath, wll.

You could mod this!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, it might be good to teach a grizzly how to eat with a fork, no? :blink:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with Kaw Kan Modify it


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Well of the 4 $2.00 slings I bought one had a knot in the fork .. and yes it broke .. I'm sending it back.
> 
> wll


Here is a pic of the broken slingshot, how anyone could send this out is beyond me. A replacement is already in the mail !










wll


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Could it be modified into a PFS?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is like walking intonthe Twilight Zone cafè. Hahaha...but my saw hand was itching as soon as I saw that knotty flip.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Where are you guys getting these 2.00$ slingshots from? Would love to try to mod one.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

aliexpress or ebay


----------

